# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Rusya'dan Türkiye'ye acil yardım çağrısı!

## bozok

*Rusya'nın üernobil paniği!*


14:22 | 12 Ağustos 2010 / *MİLLİYET*

Moskova yönetimi, 5 gün gecikmeli olarak ülkeyi saran yangınların üernobil nükleer santral faciasının kirlettiği bölgelere sıçradığını itiraf etti. Rusya Greenpeace'i ise radyoaktif toz bulutlarının Rusya ve bölge ülkelerde yeni bir felakete neden olabileceği uyarısında bulundu ve Türkiye'den acil yardım istedi.

Dünyanın en korkunç nükleer kazası, üernobil...

Rusya'da yeniden hortlamasına ramak kaldı, üçnkü Rusya üernobil'den sızan sezyum ve stronsiyum gibi tehlikeli radyoaktif maddelerle kirlenen ormanlarda başlayan yangınları hala söndürebilmiş değil.

Dahası Rus hükümeti, Moskova ve çevresini kasıp kavuran yangınlarla ilgili acı gerçeği geç olsa da nihayet kabul etti.

Günlerdir başta Greenpeace olmak üzere hemen tüm ilgili sivil toplum örgütlerinin, "radyoaktif risk var" uyarılarını reddeden Rusya, kuşkuları bu kez doğrulamak zorunda kaldı.

ülkeden yapaılan resmi açıklamaya göre yangınlar, üernobil faciası nedeniyle radyoaktif çöplüğe dönen Bryansk bölgesine sıçramış durumda.

şu anda bölgede başa çıkılamayan irili ufaklı 28 yangın var ve alevler 269 hektarlık bir alana yayılmış durumda.

Rusya Acil Durumlar Bakanı Sergey şoygu, "Buradaki topraklar üernobil santrali 4. reaktörünün 1986 yılında havaya attığı ve ayrışma sürecini tamamlamamış kirletici partiküllerle dolu" diyor.

Greenpeace gibi çevre örgütleri, komşu bölgelerden özellikle de Türkiye'den acil yardım istenmesi gerektiğini açıkladı.

üünkü meteoroloji uzmanları, üernobil çöplüğünde yanarak havaya karışan radyoaktif toz bulutlarının rüzgarın eseceği yöne göre bölge ülkelerini etkileme olasılığının bulunduğunu belirtiyor.

Haftalardır devam eden yangınları söndürmek için 165 bin işçi, 39 yangın söndürme uçağı ve helikopteri aralıksız çalışıyor. Ancak ülkede hala 600 noktada yangın devam etmekte.

Yangınlar 90 bin hektarlık bir bölgede sürüyor.

Orman ve bataklık yangınları nedeniyle gri bir dumanla kaplanan Moskova'da da iki gündür hava göreceli olarak temiz. Ancak uzmanlar aşırı sıcak dalgasıyla dumanın yeniden dönebileceği konusunda vatandaşları uyarıyor.

...

----------

